# ZTR with ATV Blade and Winch



## RickO (Dec 23, 2005)

I did this in the fall and have pushed an 8" and now a 12" snow with it (Some snow in my drive was at least 18" or more) It absolutely astounded me how well it does. My neighbors with ATVs and plow was also amazed. I let him run it - all he could say was that is amazing. The jury isn't out for me any longer.. this setup ($600) 50" atv blade and winch from TSC. Added chains and turns my Z into a Dozer.

I cleared my drive and about 6 of my neigbors very long drives in about two hours - maybe less but I was playing and visiting too. I'm not a commercial plower - just a hobby plower.

The Z weighs 1,000 pounds by itself. With me another 300 : ) . So 1,300 pounds with chains pushing with all the weight over two drive tires. I can plow 18" of snow at 9mph guys.


----------



## ve9aa (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool ! Got any snow pix?


----------



## RickO (Dec 23, 2005)

*Snow Pics*

A few pics from today


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

yeah man brother! I put a plow on my ztr this year. it works like a champ! I have a freedom z ,the plow is from coutry ztr. paid 450 for it


----------



## nycjsw (Feb 8, 2010)

Great setup Ricko. My ZTR also does great. I have to raise the plow with my feet but it is easy to to. It would seem like the winch might slow me down if it takes a while to raise the plow. I can't tell by the pictures but do you use the winch to lift snow??? I can't do that. I just raise the plow to keep it off the ground or to hit the top of a big pile/mound.

I also got a plow from Country ZTR. Great product and VERY heavy duty. I was amazed the first time I plowed. I was not sure what to expect but was blown away at the traction and power my ZTR had. The plow is very strong. I hit a manhole thinking it was ice and not even a dent on the plow. The thing weighs about 130lbs. I got the universal clamps and with no drilling to the frame I had it hooked up in about an hour. You can take the plow on and off in about 2 minutes. Below is my post and video from another thread.

I own a Ariens/Gravely 1840 ZTR. I've used it to plow about 4 driveways (for free) in my neighborhood that are double wide and about 50 ft long. My ZTR is a beast in the snow and will plow great up to about 8 inches (most I've done). We got 12 inches but I broke it up and plowed twice. I use the momentum from the ZT to take it easy on the hydros. It does not seem that hard on the hyrdos b/c the tires slip if the strain gets too bad. I don't use chains and the traction is pretty good. With chains I think it would be great but I worry b/c most of our driveways are aggregate concrete or stamped/dyed black. I got the plow from a place called Country ZTR. It is built really solid and was only ~$450 for the 48" plow. You have to raise the plow with your feet. 
http://www.countryztr.com/snowplow.htm

Video of plow in action


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

RickO;995233 said:


> A few pics from today


Probably should take the mowing deck off! Nice stuff. How does this compare to an ATV with a plow? What kind of ZTR is that?

James


----------

